
Angel Returns Outpace VCs' - luccastera
http://www.redherring.com/Home/23153
======
downer
_The study, sponsored by the Ewing Marion Kauffman Foundation and the Angel
Capital Education Foundation_

A bit like Microsoft sponsoring studies showing Windows beats Linux, isn't it.

